# My only issue with the Tiguan



## polska156 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello, I'm seriously considering upgrading to the new tiguan. My only problem is the weird lag or gear hunting when giving the car some throttle. Has anyone else come across this? I was wondering if there was even a possibility of a fix for this in the aftermarket with tunes or anything. Please let me know what your experiences are with this problem and how bad it really is!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

polska156 said:


> Hello, I'm seriously considering upgrading to the new tiguan. My only problem is the weird lag or gear hunting when giving the car some throttle. Has anyone else come across this? I was wondering if there was even a possibility of a fix for this in the aftermarket with tunes or anything. Please let me know what your experiences are with this problem and how bad it really is!


I also noticed this when I first took delivery of my SEL-P, but it seems to correct itself once you get a few miles on the vehicle. I've had mine almost a year now and have no major complaints.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes I noticed the same. I picked up my sel p r line on Tuesday. Even took off the start stop feature. But like prev post said after a few miles it corrected itself so I will wait and see. I only have 200 miles now on mine


----------



## polska156 (Mar 23, 2015)

I appreciate the input!


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Anytime no problem!


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you guys still do the "break in" period?


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

We're still in the break-in period (750km so far). So maybe it gets better after break-in, but haven't noticed anything so far.

The lag, especially the 1-2 shift, was my main complaint about the Tig when we were considering it - coming from a manual S4, it was hard to take. However, the things that I've noticed that help are:
- turning off start/stop - I found the re-ignition wasn't quick enough and the engine was still "recovering" from the start when I wanted to go, causing it to sort of bog down.
- keeping it in Sport mode always - different transmission mapping?
- switching the transmission from Drive to Sport - not tip-tronic or whatever you want to call it, but just that extra pull back on the shifter. Seems to hold the revs better.

Obviously all these things hurt your fuel economy, but I'd much rather have a more responsive, smoother acceleration than the most efficient car. Efficiency is for highway trips


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have the same issue. You step on the gas from a stop and there is a hesitation, almost like a stall. Same when travelling down the road, slight input with the throttle makes the car hesitate. Drives me crazy. Acts like a car from the 80's where the carburetor has not come off choke yet. I have 5000 miles on the car now and it does not appear to be fixing itself.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

trillsx88 said:


> Do you guys still do the "break in" period?


I am following the owners manual break in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

9k miles. same issue. think its just the turbo lag. my 2010 passat and 2015 tig didn't seem to have this issue. maybe they will find a software update to fix it. 



Racer709 said:


> I have the same issue. You step on the gas from a stop and there is a hesitation, almost like a stall. Same when travelling down the road, slight input with the throttle makes the car hesitate. Drives me crazy. Acts like a car from the 80's where the carburetor has not come off choke yet. I have 5000 miles on the car now and it does not appear to be fixing itself.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

im at 6700 miles and it is still there. Seems to almost be that the car is starting in the wrong gear and the turbo has to catch up.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jono119 said:


> im at 6700 miles and it is still there. Seems to almost be that the car is starting in the wrong gear and the turbo has to catch up.


A friend of mine has installed this in his Tiguan and it has made a world of difference:



> DTE Systems has developed the PedalBox in order to improve throttle response in modern cars. The PedalBox is an additional control unit, with four user-selectable programmes, that increases throttle response by removing delays in the accelerator resulting in enhanced driveability.


https://www.pedalbox.com/us/


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

jono119 said:


> im at 6700 miles and it is still there. Seems to almost be that the car is starting in the wrong gear and the turbo has to catch up.


My Tig feels like this too. Mine's in the shop and the dealer gave me a 2018 Passat SE 2.0T loaner and it shifts so nice and smooth


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

I have about 700 miles on my new Tiguan right now, just over a week into ownership, and I find it has been better the past few days. I think it's a combination of the car learning my throttle tendencies and me adjusting to the car itself. Doesn't bother me nearly as much as right after I took delivery.

If all else fails, Sport mode solves it.


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

Mine has 8600 miles on it and the “lag” drives me crazy! Please post if your dealer fixes the issue.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

I have never noticed a lag in my tiguan. Its my wifes car but i drive it once a week or so. Im a manual trans person so maybe i just ignore it subconsciously.


----------



## pheenomz4774 (Jun 14, 2018)

I just received my SEL on Friday and have only driven about 100 miles on it but I agree the 1st and 2nd gear throttle is on the rougher side. In addition, it does have some lag when I was passing on the highway. This doesn't bother me as much because growing up my dad owned a lot of Mercedes' and every single one of them had that same type of lag. So I became used to it. Also, i'm coming from a Nissan Rogue which has been by far the slowest car I have ever been in. Sooooo, not as bad coming from my perspective.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

The only issue shifting through lower gears I’ve found 1000 Miles in is that it’s just not a car that’s made for really powerful, smooth city driving like say a Tahoe.
Trying to give auto-stop a chance but it always catches me off guard, and then under load it just feels like an engine made for fuel economy.
For highway driving with my kids and our stuff though it’s awesome. I’m usually 30-35 mpg avg on the hwy per the incar computer and it’s not taking premium like I’m used to so the trade off in acceleration is fine by me.


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

*recommendations?*



Hellcat707 said:


> Mine has 8600 miles on it and the “lag” drives me crazy! Please post if your dealer fixes the issue.


Hey I'm in the market for 2018 Tiguan Comfortline with 3rd row. I was wondering if there are any issues you have. Would you recommend as a family car with 2 babies? Thanks!


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Les-star said:


> Hey I'm in the market for 2018 Tiguan Comfortline with 3rd row. I was wondering if there are any issues you have. Would you recommend as a family car with 2 babies? Thanks!


You may as well grab an Atlas, roomier and pretty much the same price. An Atlas S FWD with 3rd row is going for 30K at my dealer.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

YungTy718 said:


> I am following the owners manual break in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s the break in period for the Tiguan? I’d look at my manual, but sadly I live in Colorado and my three week old Tiguan just went to the shop for hail damage and I’ve been in a Jeep Compass (yuck) rental for the last week and can’t reference my manual. 

I have around 300 miles now so hopefully wasn’t too bad. 

I assumed it already was broken in from the factory. I didn’t think cars this day and age needed a break in period lol. I apparently thought wrong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I have almost 15k and mine hesitates so bad that it's a little scary getting on the merit parkway, a highway with very small on ramps. Good thing trucks aren't allowed. Also, something in back I think the driveshaft is getting loud and whiny, it's been gradually getting louder. 

I called the dealer and they said 5 weeks if I want a loaner. Not happy about that.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

smg64ct203 said:


> I have almost 15k and mine* hesitates so bad that it's a little scary getting on the merit parkway,* a highway with very small on ramps. Good thing trucks aren't allowed. Also, something in back I think the driveshaft is getting loud and whiny, it's been gradually getting louder.
> 
> I called the dealer and they said 5 weeks if I want a loaner. Not happy about that.


Have you tried Sport mode?


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Hesitation*

I have ~1000 miles on my Tiguan S 4Motion. Occasionally the engine hesitates, I run it in "sport" mode which helps. The hesitation is not consistent, it happened once yesterday and seems to occur from off idle starts when the engine is not fully warmed up.


----------



## Porotos (Mar 29, 2012)

mk3ninja said:


> I have never noticed a lag in my tiguan. Its my wifes car but i drive it once a week or so. Im a manual trans person so maybe i just ignore it subconsciously.


I think this happens to me too...I feel like all automatic cars have a "lag" anyway.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Hesitation off the line*



LarsTomasson said:


> I have ~1000 miles on my Tiguan S 4Motion. Occasionally the engine hesitates, I run it in "sport" mode which helps. The hesitation is not consistent, it happened once yesterday and seems to occur from off idle starts when the engine is not fully warmed up.


I removed the snow guard in the air filter housing & put in a K&N filter and I run 91 Octane. It helped a little but still notice it. It could be starving for gas but it's hard to say. It's a lean burning engine anyway. 1st gear is mostly useless. My 2018 Tiguan 4-motion actually takes off better if I start in 2nd gear. Maybe a little power breaking to get the rpm's up. Works for me mostly


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

smg64ct203 said:


> I have almost 15k and mine hesitates so bad that it's a little scary getting on the merit parkway, a highway with very small on ramps. Good thing trucks aren't allowed. Also, something in back I think the driveshaft is getting loud and whiny, it's been gradually getting louder.
> 
> I called the dealer and they said 5 weeks if I want a loaner. Not happy about that.


I agree ... getting on the Merritt can be a challenge. Sport mode and floor the throttle is about the only fix right now.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

CtTigSEL said:


> I agree ... getting on the Merritt can be a challenge. Sport mode and floor the throttle is about the only fix right now.


Ha ha that’s what do.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

CtTigSEL said:


> I agree ... getting on the Merritt can be a challenge. Sport mode and floor the throttle is about the only fix right now.


So, this would not be the same with all of the Tiguan competitors?


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

I have just about 10k on my 2018 SEL and I don't notice any real lag like my Passat had. I do notice a difference when running mid grade or premium vs regular gas though. Not a huge difference, but it just runs smoother and the front end torque is better. Turbo cars just do better on higher octane. I know there's those that say it doesnt matter, but in my experience I see a difference. Fuel mileage no difference. 
Sport mode does give it an extra boost. I hardly use it though unless I need the boost to get into traffic quick.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

How can there be a thread on throttle hesitation in the new Tiguan without a discussion of changing the throttle setting in the car's software? Check out the Carista or OBDeleven threads. 

I bought a Carista (I think they are $20 now) and changed my throttle response to direct, and the problem was solved Engine/transmission response is much better now.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

mlsstl said:


> How can there be a thread on throttle hesitation in the new Tiguan without a discussion of changing the throttle setting in the car's software? Check out the Carista or OBDeleven threads.
> 
> I bought a Carista (I think they are $20 now) and changed my throttle response to direct, and the problem was solved Engine/transmission response is much better now.


I've always wondered about those devices. How does that work with warranties? Do you just remove it before going to the dealer and it doesn't show that you've been using it? or does it not matter?
Any difference in gas mileage since you changed it to direct?


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

mlsstl said:


> How can there be a thread on throttle hesitation in the new Tiguan without a discussion of changing the throttle setting in the car's software? Check out the Carista or OBDeleven threads.
> 
> I bought a Carista (I think they are $20 now) and changed my throttle response to direct, and the problem was solved Engine/transmission response is much better now.


+1 Changed my throttle to "direct" with Ross-Tech, and it's a different car.

Highly recommended.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> Any difference in gas mileage since you changed it to direct?


I wondered this too before I made the change. I'd unscientifically claim there has been a slight lowering of fuel economy since making the switch to direct throttle response of maybe a couple mpg's. Could be other factors like seasonal fuel quality though, but it's probably worth it for the improvement in throttle response.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> I've always wondered about those devices. How does that work with warranties? Do you just remove it before going to the dealer and it doesn't show that you've been using it? or does it not matter?
> Any difference in gas mileage since you changed it to direct?


The setting it changes is a pre-programmed option in the factory software. The Carista does not do any custom programming. The change is accomplished by plugging the Carista into the OBD port (just under the dash by the driver's door). You use the Carista software that has been downloaded to your smartphone and select the throttle change setting option. This is where you change the setting on the car. After changing the setting you can unplug the Carista module. The new setting stays put, along with any other settings you decide to change. 

As for gas mileage, I can't tell a difference between the original and new settings. However, I am normally a fairly moderate driver. More aggressive drivers may see more of an impact if they change this setting.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

mlsstl said:


> How can there be a thread on throttle hesitation in the new Tiguan without a discussion of changing the throttle setting in the car's software? Check out the Carista or OBDeleven threads.


Because the jury is still out on it. There is an ongoing debate (not just on the Tiguan) as to whether it actually provides any level of real impact, or if it's just a placebo effect.

For me, it didn't provide any noticeable change at all.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Because the jury is still out on it. There is an ongoing debate (not just on the Tiguan) as to whether it actually provides any level of real impact, or if it's just a placebo effect.
> 
> For me, it didn't provide any noticeable change at all.


Interesting. Your post is the first one I've seen that stated they found no change in throttle response after making the change. However, can't say that I've followed every thread on the subject and logged the data. 

In my case, the change was clear. The very noticeable engine hesitation that I had when pressing the gas pedal disappeared immediately upon making the change and hasn't returned. 

However, I'm not a VW expert and have no idea as to whether or not VW had different software settings depending on the production date of the car as they responded to consumer complaints. If so, that might explain why some owners got a more dramatic result than others. Just a thought.


----------

